# eL DRAMA de ser un puto GORDO DE MIERDA



## eL PERRO (2 Feb 2022)

Hace semanas vi una foto de perfil, de un perfil cualquiera que vi al azar en un grupo del mierdalibro, y me la guarde porque me genero curiosidac para abrir un iLO







Si mal no recuerdo, este GORDO DE MIERDA era de suecia. Lo ves de pasada, y lo primero que te genera es ASCO. TE viene a la mente la imagen de un puto gordo seboso blandiblu, repleto hasta las cejas de tocino, gordo asqueroso flatulento, guarro, que no se lava, con ese peluzo feo asqueroso despeinado y aceitoso, con esa barbuza horrenda y esa puta cara de bollo... y con un panzon gigante blandurrio y morbido que no se le ve, pero que seguro que le impide poder verse sus putos propios webos desde hace mas de una decada

Ves a ese gordo de mierda y automaticamente te provoca RECHAZO

Pero te quedas mirando la foto fijamente, y detras de toda esa gordura asquerosa, ese rostro denota una belleza atrapada en un estilo de vida nefasto provocado por el LIBERALISMO CRIMINAL. Detras de toda esa GRASUZA HIDROGENADA, ese aceite de palmera y coco, ese colesterol y esos putos trigliceridos, se esconde un rostro que te recuerda a BRAC PIC

Me imagino a ese mismo gordo de mierda perdiendo 20 kg, bajando a la mitad su indice corporal de grasuza, poniendose mazadote, fibradaco y fuerte, afeitandose esa barbuza asquerosa con la que su cara parece un CULO y haciendose un peinadito de puta madre a la moda, con los laterales y la nuca rapados y bien peinao... y te queda UN PUTO ALFOTA VIQUINGO BR0TAL, guapazo, con una mandibula cuadrada de CHAC br0tal y con morros carnosos de revista

Como me gustaria poder tener un programa de esos de retrato roboc por IA que te remodelan la cara en funcion de los datos que le pones. Me da mucha pena que haya gente que se maltrate asi por culpa del puto liberalismo y de la sociedad enferma de los VICIOS Y EXCESOS ULTRACONSUMISTAS a la que nos estan sometiendo. Que hayan gordos de MIERDA es un fracaso como sociedad

@La estrella del desierto ya puedes entrar a poner ejemplos de ecs-gordos reconvertidos en CHACS


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (2 Feb 2022)

Habla la voz de la experiencia, a los mañacos alfotas no les van los ositos.

Salgo resbalando por el aceite del enésimo hilo hablando de tíos del señor forero este...


----------



## Komanche O_o (2 Feb 2022)

Ok, perrete


----------



## fieraverde (2 Feb 2022)

Bueno , es otro tipo de felicidad, Chris pratt dijo en una entrevista que estuvo 6 putos meses sin tomarse ni una triste birra .. De locos.


----------



## little hammer (2 Feb 2022)

Guerrero_termonuclear dijo:


> Habla la voz de la experiencia, a los mañacos alfotas no les van los ositos.
> 
> Salgo resbalando por el aceite del enésimo hilo hablando de tíos del señor forero este...



En serio, como puede ser tan mariconazo.......el nini este


----------



## sonsol (3 Feb 2022)

A ver mariconas, el gordo es un pvto vago. Sí, los gordos son vagos y sucios, por eso están gordos. Hasta llenar un vaso de agua les da pereza.


----------



## eL PERRO (3 Feb 2022)

En esa foto de gordo lo ves y da absoluto asco, pero si observas se le nota una constitucion facial de guaperas, alguien que si perdiera toda esa asquerosa grasuza, se pusiera fuerte y cuidara bien su estilo, podria ser un puto modelazo si quisiera. Las caras cambian una brutalidad al perder peso

El ejemplo mas bestia de los que ha puesto estrella es este. Es flipante como esa puta croqueta andante, cuya cara inspira la mas cruel fealdad infollable, puede transformarse luego en un alfotilla malote fuertaco y guaperas con hechuras de miguel herran








El hermano de este gordo de mierda es otro guaperas, con raza alemana como tienen








Pues aun asi, fijate en las fotos que hay cuando eran mas mañaquillos, antes de que el otro se pusiera como un puto elefante, el gordo tenia un noseque que parecia que iba a ser mas guaperas, y que el flaco parecia mas parguelas







Parece que le ha entrao la conciencia, pues se ven fotos por ahi que esta perdiendo sebo a espuertas. Me alegro. A ver si en un par de años es un arnolito mazao y dignifica su apellido. El cambio puede ser apoteosico


----------



## shur 1 (3 Feb 2022)

La obsesión de los omegas y los maricones con el físico es insoportable.

Ese gordo es el hombre normal de toda la vida. Así han sido siempre los hombres casados con hijos y mujer fiel antes de que el mundo se llenara de PUTAS y MARICONES.

El perro no liga ni siendo MARICÓN. Debe ser un gordo de COJONES.


----------



## eL PERRO (3 Feb 2022)

A este ya lo conocia, bueno lo conocera todo el mundo. No es un caso comparable alos del hilo, porque este no era un gordo, solo un puto lumpen de mierda. Pero es flipante la de putas vueltas que puede dar la vida a veces. De ser un medio negro delincuente zumbon de mierda, a convertirte en millonario, famoso y tener hijos rubios


----------



## Esther_PL (3 Feb 2022)

eL PERRO dijo:


> Hace semanas vi una foto de perfil, de un perfil cualquiera que vi al azar en un grupo del mierdalibro, y me la guarde porque me genero curiosidac para abrir un iLO
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 929822
> 
> ...



Asco das tú insultando a alguien que ni conoces. Y que conste que yo peso 55 kg y mido 1,75 y considero que las personas deben cuidarse. La enfermedad del odio te consume, así de perjudicado estás. Aún así, en el pecado llevas la penitencia.


----------



## ANS² (3 Feb 2022)

de gordaco a fibrado mojabragas:



Spoiler


----------



## Carlo Frio (3 Feb 2022)

la moda actual es raparse solo lados dejando greñas de mañacote malote atrás, estás mayor perro


----------



## Maddie (3 Feb 2022)

Me ha dado risa que hablara del pelo seboso del tío y ver al mismo tiempo el avatar de @eL PERRO 

Sobre lo otro, hay mucho de eso en tik tok, ahora le llaman glow, también hay de mujeres y pues si, el sobrepeso salvó contadas excepciones casi siempre te hace feo.
Eso sí, cuidado con bajar muy rápido y a base de cardio sin fierros porque luego todo queda colgandero.


----------



## Maddie (3 Feb 2022)

ANS² dijo:


> de gordaco a fibrado mojabragas:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



Ejemplo de lo que cito, bajar a base de pasar hambre y sin hace músculo, además de ineficiente a largo plazo, deja éstos efectos colaterales.


----------



## Mis Alaska (3 Feb 2022)

Si es que no hay nada peor para el físico que los kilos de más. Ponen años encima, son la carta de presentación de 'no tengo mucha voluntad', y la solución a los kilos de más está al alcance de todo el mundo, buena dieta y perseverancia. 

En fin, cada uno decide sobre su cuerpo.


----------



## Floky (3 Feb 2022)

Hilo de maricones creado por otro maricon inclasificable además de guarro , casa papi, hediondo, cobarde y asqueroso a partes iguales.


----------



## Perfumerias Paco (3 Feb 2022)

Este hilo oculta una homosexualidad latente.


----------



## Albtd43 (3 Feb 2022)

eL PERRO dijo:


> Hace semanas vi una foto de perfil, de un perfil cualquiera que vi al azar en un grupo del mierdalibro, y me la guarde porque me genero curiosidac para abrir un iLO
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 929822
> 
> ...



¿Por qué coño iba yo a ponerme a ver las fotos de un puto gordo y fantasear de la gran vida que podría tener el susodicho si no fuese gordo? 

Estás proyectando tus propias inseguridades en los demás y a pesar de la reflexión que le dedicas, no te das cuenta. Realmente fascinante.


----------



## Tiresias (3 Feb 2022)

La obesidad es un síntoma de ansiedad, no se cura haciendo dietas, al revés, empeora.


----------



## Azog el Profanador (3 Feb 2022)

Yo actualmente llevo el mismo estilo de peinado y barba. Solo que no soy tan guapo.


----------



## moritobelo (3 Feb 2022)

Gran hilo homosexual que os ha quedado....
Burbuja, como siempre, sorprendiendo...


----------



## theelf (3 Feb 2022)

moritobelo dijo:


> Gran hilo homosexual que os ha quedado....
> Burbuja, como siempre, sorprendiendo...



Si yo flipo con la de hilos gay q abundan en este foro

demasiados armarios hay aqui


----------



## eL PUERRO (3 Feb 2022)

fijo a que es un hilo de AUTOODIO porque eres uno de esos gordacos de 130 kilos y te ves incapaz de cambiar.


----------



## pelotazo_especulativo (3 Feb 2022)

Al entrar al hilo me he resbalado de la cantidad de aceite que hay por el suelo.


----------



## CharlesBPayaso (3 Feb 2022)

Joder Perra, pierdes aceite a chorro, admitelo, no pasa nada por ser un puto marica e ir de tío duro.


----------



## eL PERRO (3 Feb 2022)

Pues no se me habia ocurrio, pero si, es un autentico clon de ese, mucho mas que de brac pic. Que pena me da esa gente que no es consciente del giro abismal que le podrian dar a sus vidas si decidieran dejar de ser GORDOS DE MIERDA


----------



## ivanito (3 Feb 2022)

Como la genética y la edad no te acompañe solo puedes aspirar a ser un beta por mucho ejercicio y dieta y muchos cambios de look que te hagas.
Eso si, mejor que ser un omega toda la vida es.


----------



## Incorrezto (3 Feb 2022)

eL PERRO dijo:


> Hace semanas vi una foto de perfil, de un perfil cualquiera que vi al azar en un grupo del mierdalibro, y me la guarde porque me genero curiosidac para abrir un iLO
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 929822
> 
> ...



No homo, claro.


----------



## BHAN83 (3 Feb 2022)

Es mas drama ser gorda que gordo.

Lo verdaderamente dramatico en un tio es ser pobre.


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (3 Feb 2022)

Estáis obsesionados con lo de homo y tal. Pues yo digo que siempre resulta interesante ver los before-after de la gente. Y sí, ser un gordaco es una enfermedad como otra cualquiera. Cada persona en este mundo debe llevar al punto más alto posible la trinidad cuerpo-mente-espíritu


----------



## Viva Bankia manque pierda (3 Feb 2022)

La Virgen Santa. Joder Perro no dejas de sorprenderme. Que aficiones más raras tienes... 
Un saludo y cuidaos...


----------



## dragon33 (3 Feb 2022)

No homo.


----------



## Blackmoon (3 Feb 2022)

eL PERRO dijo:


> Hace semanas vi una foto de perfil, de un perfil cualquiera que vi al azar en un grupo del mierdalibro, y me la guarde porque me genero curiosidac para abrir un iLO
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 929822
> 
> ...



Sí, puto liberalismo... todos gordos...

Es mejor la Unión Soviética o Best Korea, que allí son todos flaquitos


----------



## PA\BE (3 Feb 2022)

El OP es duro pero justo.
No sólo aplica a hombres, ¿cuantos casos de mujeres no conocen de las que han pensado exáctamente lo que se expone aquí?

¿Cúanto puede cambiar una persona mejorando/empeorando su apariencia física?













A lo que no se alude en ningún momento, es que esas TRANCE-FORMACIONES suponen no sólo un cambio físico, sino también uno mental, y este no siempre es tan positivo.


----------



## Roquete (3 Feb 2022)

eL PERRO dijo:


> En esa foto de gordo lo ves y da absoluto asco, pero si observas se le nota una constitucion facial de guaperas, alguien que si perdiera toda esa asquerosa grasuza, se pusiera fuerte y cuidara bien su estilo, podria ser un puto modelazo si quisiera. Las caras cambian una brutalidad al perder peso
> 
> El ejemplo mas bestia de los que ha puesto estrella es este. Es flipante como esa puta croqueta andante, cuya cara inspira la mas cruel fealdad infollable, puede transformarse luego en un alfotilla malote fuertaco y guaperas con hechuras de miguel herran
> 
> ...



El hijo gordo es mucho más guapo.


----------



## Roquete (3 Feb 2022)

Azog el Profanador dijo:


> Yo actualmente llevo el mismo estilo de peinado y barba. Solo que no soy tan guapo.



Tú en guapo sigues siendo como el de la izquierda ¿es eso lo que nos quieres decir?


----------



## HaCHa (3 Feb 2022)

Vaya puta sarta de topicazos de descerebraos todos juntos en un mismo hilo bien cargante, prepotente y sobrao.
Yo tengo un índice de grasa corporal que suele orbitar el cero patatero pero no voy por ahí rebozándome en mi gordofobia porque sí.

En fin, muerte al memo. Que el gordo podría no tener la culpa, pero el memo casi siempre la tiene.


----------



## eL PERRO (3 Feb 2022)

Cada vez que te miras en el espejo, normal

¿Sabes que es lo que me da asco y lastima a mi? Que hayan sociedades tan enfermas de la puta cabeza y tan obcecadas en el ultraconsumismo, el vicio y la vagancia, como para comer y comer y comer como putos enfermos mentales hasta quintuplicar lo que deberia de ser vuestro peso normal

Toma, te la dedico


----------



## Protos (3 Feb 2022)




----------



## eL PERRO (3 Feb 2022)

PA\BE dijo:


> El OP es duro pero justo.
> No sólo aplica a hombres, ¿cuantos casos de mujeres no conocen de las que han pensado exáctamente lo que se expone aquí?
> 
> ¿Cúanto puede cambiar una persona mejorando/empeorando su apariencia física?



Hay una barbaridad de gente que ha vivido toda su vida acomplejada asumiendose con una terrible fealdad genetica, y con infinitos problemas de salud. Y su unico problema es que la mitad de sus cuerpos eran autentico SEBO. Una vez desprendidos de este, han vuelto a nacer

Incluso gente extremadamente GORRRRRRDA, tarados de estos que llegaron a pesar 400 kilos. Habia un caso famoso de uno de esos hipopotamos que un dia asumio que era una puta verguenza en lo que se habia convertido y paso en 2 o 3 años a 80 kg. Con varias operaciones para quitar pellejos y cuajones de tocino, obviamente, pero se convirtio en un tio mazadito y atractivo. Aquel mismo engendro. Es brutal lo que se maltrata alguna gente

Buscando aquel caso, que no lo necuentro, me he encontrado otro peor aun. Un subnormal que pesaba 600 putos kilos y encima presumia de ello









La nueva vida del ex hombre más obeso del mundo: ha perdido 334 kilos en 3 años


El mexicano Juan Pedro Franco llegó a ser considerado el hombre más obeso del mundo en 2016 tras alcanzar un peso de 595 kilos, pero ha luchado por su vida.



as.com


----------



## Lmpd_01 (3 Feb 2022)

Que puto gordo pancetas, con esas tetas ya casi mejor que se haga un cambio de sexo


----------



## eL PERRO (3 Feb 2022)

Ese tio es un puto GORDINFLAS CEBAO, con cara de gordo cabron pestoso y blandurrio, y con esas pelanas y barbuzas asquerosas y gitanescas que le hacen que ese cabezon inflao como una olla espres le parezca un puto culo peludo

Si pesara 80 kg estuviera fuertaco de tren superior y tuviera un 12% de grasa, y se cuidara los pelos y la imagen en condiciones, seria un viquinguito mazadote follador con carita de dicaprio que tendria miles de seguidores enel mariconagran y le lloverian ofertas para anunciar camisetitas y gayumbitos


----------



## Taxis. (3 Feb 2022)

Es un verdadero drama...


----------



## Rose_Seraphim (3 Feb 2022)

Labios gruesos no va a tener en la vida si ya estando gordo tiene labios finitos de TIA.


----------



## Kiskilloso XXI (4 Feb 2022)

Mariconax eldense nos cuenta sus extravangancias mientras menea sus skinnys.


----------



## eL PERRO (4 Feb 2022)

Flipas chaval. En serio, si estuviera forrao montaba un puto campamento para gordos como el de lor sinson, con disciplina militar. Y lo mejor es que seguro que habia cola


----------



## Supremacía (4 Feb 2022)

¿El cambio físico forzosamente incluye ponerse tatuajes?


----------



## Libertyforall (4 Feb 2022)

Rose_Seraphim dijo:


> Labios gruesos no va a tener en la vida si ya estando gordo tiene labios finitos de TIA.



Enhorabuena por su nuevo Avatar, cambiando incluso la paleta de colores. Demuestra ser una persona que se adapta al cambio.


----------



## Supremacía (4 Feb 2022)

Rose_Seraphim dijo:


> Labios gruesos no va a tener en la vida si ya estando gordo tiene labios finitos de TIA.



A mí una vez me dijeron que tengo unos labios muy femeninos. Aunque, a decir verdad, no quiero tenerlos gruesos.


----------



## Libertyforall (4 Feb 2022)

Supremacía dijo:


> A mí una vez me dijeron que tengo unos labios muy femeninos. Aunque, a decir verdad, no quiero tenerlos gruesos.



Los labios gruesos en una mujer son lo mejor que pueden tener. Uno de los grandes rasgos.


----------



## vayaquesi (4 Feb 2022)

El OP tiene razón. Ser gordo provoca rechazo, esto es así. Luego obviamente hay que ver cada caso, pues si uno se ve bien y consigue ligar dentro de lo que tenga disponible, y lo acepta, pues bien.

Eso sí, no me saquen ejemplos tipos hijo de la Pantoja y similares, pues eso es otro tema.


----------



## Ángel de Luz (4 Feb 2022)

@eL PERRO mariquita


----------



## HvK (4 Feb 2022)

Perfumerias Paco dijo:


> Este hilo oculta una homosexualidad latente.



Latente? Yo creo que más que patente.


----------



## HvK (4 Feb 2022)

Hilo del Perro: detector de marica activado.


----------



## BHAN83 (4 Feb 2022)

El drama en los hombres es ser un puto pobre de mierda.

Mejor gordo y rico que pobre y delgado.

Pero si ya eres gordo y pobre, entonces es la cuadratura del circulo.


----------



## Gainer (5 Feb 2022)

eL PERRO dijo:


> Hace semanas vi una foto de perfil, de un perfil cualquiera que vi al azar en un grupo del mierdalibro, y me la guarde porque me genero curiosidac para abrir un iLO
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 929822
> 
> ...



pues mira que precisamente en Suecia no hay muchos gordos


----------



## eL PERRO (6 Feb 2022)

Nuevo ejemplo. Este no era un gordo de mierda, pero si el tipico adolescente feucho, gafon y un poco lorzoso. Tal como ha dicho el mismo en sus redes, alguien del que LA GENTE SE REIA

Y a la derecha el resultado hoy, en torno a los 30 años







@La estrella del desierto


----------



## eL PERRO (7 Feb 2022)

Es un puto animal. Como se puede pasar de puto parguelas blandiblu fofainas carapalurdo de istituto, a ser un puto leon viquingo


----------



## loquesubebaja (8 Feb 2022)

Clarame Hilo patrocinado por David el no homo.


----------



## CaCO3 (8 Feb 2022)

Gordacos que causan asco (y colapsan UCIs):


----------



## Rose_Seraphim (8 Feb 2022)

Libertyforall dijo:


> Enhorabuena por su nuevo Avatar, cambiando incluso la paleta de colores. Demuestra ser una persona que se adapta al cambio.



Si buscas diosas grecorromanas en google no hay consistencia alguna en los dibujos que salen  Ésta era la mejor Artemisa.


----------



## Supremacía (15 Feb 2022)

¿Es obligatorio que cada idiota que baja de peso se tatúe?


----------



## Supremacía (15 Feb 2022)

Qué brazos tan largos.


----------



## Esflinter (15 Feb 2022)

fieraverde dijo:


> Bueno , es otro tipo de felicidad, Chris pratt dijo en una entrevista que estuvo 6 putos meses sin tomarse ni una triste birra .. De locos.



Al españordo común le quitas la birra y se pone muy loco


----------



## eL PERRO (15 Feb 2022)

El pantalon le queda perfectamente, solo que ahora esta de moda hacerse fotos con el rabo duro

Aunque me es algo soez, no me termina de parecer mal. ¿No presumen las putas de que pueden ir en peras como les de la gana? Pues el hombre tambien deberia de presumir de su rabo duro en publico, y quien se ofenda que se joda


----------



## Jevitronka (29 May 2022)

Conversaciones al cambio de físico:
- Gimnasio
- Dieta
- Suplementos
- Restricciones

Esa gente aburre hasta a las ovejas y no son capaces de disfrutar de lo bueno de la vida.


----------



## andresitozgz (30 May 2022)

eL PERRO dijo:


> Hace semanas vi una foto de perfil, de un perfil cualquiera que vi al azar en un grupo del mierdalibro, y me la guarde porque me genero curiosidac para abrir un iLO
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 929822
> 
> ...



Todo este rollo para reconocer que te molan los tios?


----------



## Paco12346 (5 Jul 2022)

eL PERRO dijo:


> Hace semanas vi una foto de perfil, de un perfil cualquiera que vi al azar en un grupo del mierdalibro, y me la guarde porque me genero curiosidac para abrir un iLO
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 929822
> 
> ...


----------



## Sibarita (5 Jul 2022)

eL PERRO dijo:


> Nuevo ejemplo. Este no era un gordo de mierda, pero si el tipico adolescente feucho, gafon y un poco lorzoso. Tal como ha dicho el mismo en sus redes, alguien del que LA GENTE SE REIA
> 
> Y a la derecha el resultado hoy, en torno a los 30 años
> 
> ...



En la foto de la derecha está lorzoso? Pero si está mejor que el 95% de los hombres de 20 a 50 años!

Y que problema hay con llevar gafas?

Que el cuerpo es la envoltura! Que se pudre!


----------



## deathgore97 (5 Jul 2022)

¿y porque no pones una foto de tu cara asi vemos como eres tu? Hablar detras de un teclado y juzgar a los otros es facil no?


----------



## Paco12346 (5 Jul 2022)

deathgore97 dijo:


> ¿y porque no pones una foto de tu cara asi vemos como eres tu? Hablar detras de un teclado y juzgar a los otros es facil no?








AQUI LA TIENES


----------



## deathgore97 (5 Jul 2022)

Paco12346 dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1111751
> 
> AQUI LA TIENES



Cual de los 2 es?


----------



## Paco12346 (5 Jul 2022)

deathgore97 dijo:


> Cual de los 2 es?



CUAL CREES TU QUE ES ? PUES ESE MISMO


----------



## Anticriminal (5 Jul 2022)

Está clarísimo que soy gayers o sois unas féminas totalmente psicópatas.


----------



## angek (5 Jul 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Conversaciones al cambio de físico:
> - Gimnasio
> - Dieta
> - Suplementos
> ...



Yo añadiría gazpachos hormonales en vena y coaching alegal bajo el radar.

Es cuestión de sacrificios. Y para muchos, vender el alma al diablo vale la pena:









Why is steroid use rising among male bodybuilders?


More bodybuilders are taking drugs knowing the damage they can do to their bodies, an academic says.



www.bbc.com





Ojo. Artículo de abril 2022. Quiere decir que aún más personas lo hacen.


----------



## Gainer (5 Jul 2022)

Es que no es cuestión de voluntad, es cuestión de prioridades. Primero está que cada persona es diferente, y hay gente q no le gusta comer, entonces para esa gente que voluntad supone no comer mucho? Ninguna. Sin embargo a otros nos encanta comer. Yo soy disciplinado en prácticamente todos los aspectos de mi vida, salvo en la comida y es por elección. Porque me encanta comer y no me compensa no comer lo q me gusta por estar delgado, básicamente porque me da igual estar delgado. Lo único q me preocupa es la salud y por eso intento hacer ejercicio de forma regular. Pero hacer dieta, no me lo planteo, no me compensa.


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (5 Jul 2022)




----------



## Mentalharm (5 Jul 2022)

Tb ai mucho maricon


----------



## JyQ (5 Jul 2022)

Invertir en músculos sanos y naturales, no beber alcohol, no fumar, no drogarse y mantener una alimentación sana, justa de calorías, sin ultraprocesados es tan importante como invertir en formación y aprendizaje o invertir los ahorros económicos en activos rentables.
El estoicismo y la austeridad son el camino para no depender de vicios y la auténtica felicidad.
Cuando seas viejo sabrás porque todos eran importantes.
Sí, ya sé que te puede pillar un autobús, pero estoy 100% seguro de que miras antes de cruzar la calle.
La otra vía es quemarte joden como una mecha y morir, o pasar la mayor parte de tu vida en un sufrimiento interminable, enfermo de cuerpo, mente y finanzas, pagando las facturas.


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (5 Jul 2022)

No se trata de ser un tronista mazado sin oficio ni beneficio que se pase el dia en el gym.

Siendo oficinista o camionero puedes tener barriga, es logico. Pero para estar gordo como un tocino tienes que currartelo cenando pollo frito 5 dias a la semana.

Que la gente somos lo que comemos eh? Si alguien no es capaz de ir al Mercadona y dejar de comprar el pack6 de cocacolas, las cajas de maxibon o pizzas tarradellas de todos los sabores, denota poquita fuerza de voluntad.


----------



## Espartano27 (5 Jul 2022)

NSFW - He visto en la playa a gordo pancetoso con una curvy tremenda


Tendrían sobre 30 años, el gordo con tripa cervecera y peludo, la curvy con mas muslo que Roberto Carlos, culo grande y tetas 120, lo acojonante es que no tenía ni un gramo de celulitis, vientre plano, ni cartucheras, ni le colgaba nada, toda la piel tersa y las tetazas levantadas y firmes.




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Paco12346 (5 Jul 2022)

SEAN COMO @eL PERRO CON SU SOBREPESO , SU PAPADA Y SUS NIKES ASI Y TODO FOLLANDOSE CHORTINAS PRIETAS CONEJAS EN
EN SU DORITOCUEVA


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (3 Dic 2022)

@eL PERRO


----------



## DVD1975 (3 Dic 2022)

eL PERRO dijo:


> Hace semanas vi una foto de perfil, de un perfil cualquiera que vi al azar en un grupo del mierdalibro, y me la guarde porque me genero curiosidac para abrir un iLO
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 929822
> 
> ...



Ese gordo es guapo no jodas.


----------



## eL PERRO (3 Dic 2022)

AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS dijo:


> @eL PERRO



No se que dice ese, esta el icnore


----------



## eL PERRO (3 Dic 2022)

DVD1975 dijo:


> Ese gordo es guapo no jodas.



No lo es. Lo seria si no estuviera gordo. En gordo, da asco. Si no fuera un puto gordo, efectivamente, seria un waperas

Me gustaria encontrar un vidrio que vi hace años, no se si lo nombre ya mas atras, de un pavo que era modelo aficionao, y que 5 años antes pesaba 300 kg. Se veia todo el proceso de desgordura y todo el cambio y era increible


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (3 Dic 2022)

@eL PERRO:


----------



## Josant2022 (3 Dic 2022)

A mi bastante más asco que que los gordos, me lo dan los subnormales como @eLPERRO


----------



## lacg9 (3 Dic 2022)

eL PERRO dijo:


> Hace semanas vi una foto de perfil, de un perfil cualquiera que vi al azar en un grupo del mierdalibro, y me la guarde porque me genero curiosidac para abrir un iLO
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 929822
> 
> ...



se ve guapo la verdad feo no es , no tiene que perder peso solo rasurarse un poco esa barba de mierda y ponerse una crema para reducir su piel grasa


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (3 Dic 2022)

lacg9 dijo:


> se ve guapo la verdad feo no es , no tiene que perder peso solo rasurarse un poco esa barba de mierda y ponerse una crema para reducir su piel grasa



Eso, junto con perder 30 kg.


----------



## Gainer (3 Dic 2022)

Es guapo y está gordo. No son cosas incompatible. No we ven juntas con frecuencia, pero a veces ocurre


----------



## eL PERRO (3 Dic 2022)

AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS dijo:


> @eL PERRO:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1280491





BR0TAL es poco. Ponlo en el hilo oficial de ultramarinos anda


----------



## IVNP71 (3 Dic 2022)

A ese gordo lo llevas a la obra a cargar bloques y amasar cemento y ya verás tú qué se pone en forma y si luego lo combina con algún deporte tipo calistenia o darle duro a los hierros se queda fino, fino.
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## DigitalMarketer (3 Dic 2022)




----------



## Seagrams (3 Dic 2022)

Eres maricón perdido (y probablemente seas también un gordo que fantasea con adelgazar y convertirse en un chad)


----------



## trukutruku (3 Dic 2022)

eL PERRO dijo:


> Me imagino a ese mismo gordo de mierda perdiendo 20 kg, bajando a la mitad su indice corporal de grasuza, poniendose mazadote, fibradaco y fuerte, afeitandose esa barbuza asquerosa con la que su cara parece un CULO y haciendose un peinadito de puta madre a la moda, con los laterales y la nuca rapados y bien peinao... y te queda UN PUTO ALFOTA VIQUINGO BR0TAL, guapazo, con una mandibula cuadrada de CHAC br0tal y con morros carnosos de revista



cualquier día de estos mrnini sale del armario y confiesa que dodoria le percute la prostata a diario.


----------

